# im back!



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

hey people sorry i have been away.

I have re-located to florida!!! 

now with that being said, I will be at many more dog shows!... also picked up 2 new additions 

a daughter of my boy CH mase, her name is muffin! shes a cute red brindle gal.

and also a almost pure reboy/jocko female ch/ace troubled trina  shes a cute red/red nose thats only 30 lbs lol. 

whos all going to GA??? ill see u there


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow thats a huge move from BC to florida, jealous of the nicer weather you will be seeing im sure you wont miss our winters lol. will be waiting for pics of the new ones soon  hint hint ...


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

If you're talkin about the adba show in oct then we'll see ya there  welcome back.. miss seein bunny around


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

yes i am  ill be bringin the whole pack to the show.

I just posted a vid clip of bunny in the gallery area 

also... about 3 weeks ago bunny made ACE title taking another p4p tropy and then also won a BOO the same day lol and now has 70 pts confo!

ch mase is at 65 pts wp! 

ch dutch is at 170 pts gettin close to grand champion woohoo


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:woof: :woof: I've been wondering about you. Glad to see you back around here. I can't wait to see the new addition :hug:


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

are you gonna be pullin bunny and trina in the ga show?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm glad your back, love the new additions, glad ya in FL  Hugs


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

circlemkennels said:


> are you gonna be pullin bunny and trina in the ga show?


bunny and trina would be in the ace class,... I dont see a point in pulling them really... but I dont know I havnt seen the ace's from down here so I will just have a watch this go round.

but I will be pulling Mase! 45-55 males probibly...  :woof:


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Diggit said:


> bunny and trina would be in the ace class,... I dont see a point in pulling them really... but I dont know I havnt seen the ace's from down here so I will just have a watch this go round.
> 
> but I will be pulling Mase! 45-55 males probibly...  :woof:


teardrop will be pullin in the ace class if there are enough dogs.. thats why i was askin.. i know that tgp are bringin a couple of ace dogs


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I missed this thread and saw the other one whereyou were going to GA and thought to myself , " she's one dedicated person!" welcome back.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Is Muffin improving enough to consider pulling?? 

Welcome back to the board..lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Be careful all the crazies are in Florida! lol Just kidding


----------

